# *GONE* Free front wheel



## vickster (20 Apr 2020)

Planet X, decent condition, with skewer

Free to anyone who wants to collect from SM1


----------



## DCBassman (24 Apr 2020)

Damn, if I was closer...


----------



## further (24 Apr 2020)

I thought all front wheels were single speed.


----------



## DCBassman (24 Apr 2020)

Yup, from the deeps of time, 100mm standard...


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2020)

further said:


> I thought all front wheels were single speed.


But don't forget that you have to accelerate up through all the other speeds to get to that single speed!


----------



## shinyspokes (28 Apr 2020)

Hi Vickster
If the wheel is still available then I could give it a good home - and am only in SM4 so could collect easily.
Thanks


----------



## vickster (4 May 2020)

Hi Mick, yes it is. Sorry for missing response!


----------



## vickster (6 May 2020)

Gone to a good home earlier. Hope it fits ok @shinyspokes


----------

